# new member here



## uprightrow696969 (Oct 12, 2017)

new member here looking to gain knowledge and have a good time too

thanks


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## uprightrow696969 (Oct 13, 2017)

thanks


----------



## brazey (Oct 13, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 14, 2017)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and MileHighKratom welcome to imf. Hope to see you around the forum.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Oct 14, 2017)

Welcome aboard brotha 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Gena Marie (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome.  We are all about fun here


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi, 
Welcome here, mate. Have a great time here.


----------



## botamico (Nov 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Nov 19, 2017)

Take your time to look around and welcome! Ask if u need some advice.


----------

